# I've really turned my life around...



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the progress. Maybe your story can help others around here.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats! That's really great


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

How did you do it?


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratz !


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

This is amazing, I loved reading this! Glad to hear you're doing better.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

You sound very inspirational, well done.


----------



## downinthenadir (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations, its great when people feel that they've overcome adversity, SA or not!!! But especially for people with SA!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If its a drug you took, hit me up with some.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your triumphs  I agree with you, that after going through something and realizing and seeing right before your eyes that you're going to make it out okay, you know you'll survive most things and therefore you don't fear everything. Would you mind sharing insights, tips?


----------



## decemberxx (Jan 11, 2013)

You said a therapist helped you?

How did you overcome your anxiety?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## berry2204 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Congratulations!*

I have been living with SAD condition from 2006, its been rough years, i am so happy to learn that there are some people out there who was able over come SAD! How long it took u to treat SAD? How long have u been going to therapy? did u take medication?


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I love this post because it sounds very close to my current situation. It's crazy isn't it? When you look around you and realize how much you've grown. That you're doing things that years ago, you never imagined you'd be doing. Sometimes I feel like I should pinch myself it feels surreal.

Congrats, I'm truly happy for you. :yes


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats! Its refreshing to read these type of messages on here.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Surreal, indeed! I feel so far removed from that person. Do you ever feel emotional about it? With graduation quickly approaching I have been feeling all kinds of emotions about where I was and where I am now. Congrats to you as well! Good things to come for us both!


Thanks.  Yes, I do get emotional, though not to the point of tears. :b I do feel a great amount of joy and pride in myself though. :b It was a lot of work, but man it feels really good to feel like you have somewhat of a handle on managing the SA.


----------



## Ventura Highway (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, this is great :squeeze


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jussME (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy for you ,my life has been UPS and downs ,I seemed to b doing ok in my younger years ..UPS...but most most of my adult yrs have not been so great ,realy been struggling latelyand its nice to see someone else doing well after a struggle......happy for you....


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A great thread !










Well done for facing your problems head on NoSocialButterfly.


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

You give me great hope for me. I just started seeing a therapist and just started exposure work. Unfortunately I am unemployed as of now which is giving me more stress. A majority of my days I just want to sit there and cry while my self pity inflates. I'm trying to fight it mentally to keep moving forward. It really is hard to do.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> I'm such a different person than I was 2 years ago....it's crazy to think about. I used to feel so incompetent, so helpless. Everything seemed to cause me anxiety, fear, and worry. I felt so stuck and miserable. I couldn't see things ever improving and while I wasn't suicidal or anything, I also wouldn't have cared if I was dead or alive.
> 
> Honestly, I cry when I think about it now. I had a moment today, when I was sitting in class talking to fellow students, freely conversing with my professor, and I looked around and realized I am comfortable there, I am comfortable with myself and where I am. It just unbelievable how much my life has changed.
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## Nirrad90 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations awesome to hear.


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! You must feel amazing!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice.  You are an inspiration.


----------

